
Bloomberg: BTC price on Bitfinex jumps as USDT holders look for exits - bhouston
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-30/bitcoin-trading-at-300-premium-on-exchange-accused-of-mischief
======
bhouston
Bloomberg Intelligence analyst Mike McGlone from the article:

"People on Bitfinex are getting out of Tether, off the exchange and what’s the
first thing you’re going to buy if you don’t want too much broad crypto
exposure? Bitcoin."

